# Cost of a trainer



## armypilotswife (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi. I just contacted the only trainer I can find in my area and she said for one 2-3 hour session at my home the cost is $400.00. Is this the norm? I was hoping to have a trainer come to my home to help with my dog and my son, but I am not sure I could afford $400 a session. Does anyone know of any more affordable options in the Honolulu area?


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

What are your specific issues? Has your dog had basic obedience training in a group session? This may resolve the issues and might be cheaper, although a group class may cost that as well but be more involved.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think it is high, but isn't everything in Hawaii? A 2-3 hr session all at once is way too much for the dog, maybe if it were broken into smaller time frames, then the price sounds more reasonable. In the meantime,are you praciticing NILIF? This would be a great place to start while you are searching. Good luck! I agree w/ group training, bring your son and have him work with your dog.
http://search.msn.com/results.aspx?srch=105&FORM=IE7RE&q=honolulu+dog+trainers this is from a search, looks like there are a few! I'd stay away from barkbusters, and ask for references or check out the training before commiting...


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, I would have to say that this is on the high side. There is another member here living in Hawaii, although I can't remember their name or which island they lived on.
I would call the local animal shelter and ask who they recommend. I remember visiting with a local rescue volunteer during my vacation on the Big Island a couple of years ago and there is a rescue community operating throughout the islands.
But I wouldn't pay that much until I knew for sure that there was nothing else out there.
Good luck!
Sheilah


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

save your money and get some leerburg vids and some beer.


----------



## armypilotswife (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies! The issue we have is that with my oldest son (only my oldest son) my dog constantly barks and nips at him. It is not aggressive, but it is annoying and painful for him. With everyone else, she is fine and actually listens very very well. But my poor son cannot move without being harrassed by her. They love each other, and I know it is not an issue of him aggravating her first. I would really love to get this under control for the sake of Autumn (my dog) and my son.

Would the group classes or the Leerbrug videos be helpful in this situation? 

What is NILIF?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://k9deb.com/nilif.htm This link should help explain NILIF Nothing in Life is Free. And this one has several: http://www.google.com/search?q=NILIF&rls=com.microsoft:*&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1
To be honest, I think the training should come from your son. He needs to show confidence around Autumn and let her know that he is the leader of her. From your other thread, I agree it is herding behavior, and he probably is showing weakness in her eyes. Your son should now be the one to feed her(out of his hand if he is comfortable doing this), let her out, make her sit before she receives anything and basically she will look to him for these things first. In just a few days, I bet you'll see a change. Have him carry high value treats and work with her. He probably won't want to do this, but in the long run, it will be worth it. If his friends are willing, they could do the same thing. Autumn would benefit from more exercise probably as well. Does she like balls or frisbee? Have the boys play fetch with her with more than one toy, so she will trade up.


----------



## southerncharm (Feb 16, 2009)

First off, a 2 or 3 hour training session is ridiculous (poor dog would have a mental overload!), let alone a $400 price for that ONE session! My training consultations are 1 hour long and cost $75. I would recommend finding a trainer who will come out to your home and work with you for 1 hr sessions, on a weekly basis (this is the norm with most in-home trainers). I know that the cost for a good trainer is probably higher in Hawaii than mine is here in NC.







My guess would be that you might be looking at $100-125 per session there. But the problem you're having most definitely will require more than just one training session. Heck, anything requiring a trainer's help will take more than one session to fix!


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: sit,stay There is another member here living in Hawaii, although I can't remember their name or which island they lived on.


Adas is the member, or they at least open every post saying "Aloha" and really like Hawaii a lot.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

A 2-3 hour session is way to long. I have taken a few dogs for individual and group sessions, but never lasting more then an hour. 

Leerburg is a good recommendation. Before ordering contact him directly or send an E Mail regarding your specific situation. If that does not work send me a personal note. I am working with a great trainer, but will not advertise on a general post.

Good luck


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Sounds like this isn't a 2-3 hour session devoted to training, but rather to behavior modification. Considering that would require observing the dog in it's home environment and it's interactions with the family followed by lots of discussion and showing the *people* what to change and how to handle the dog, 2-3 hours sounds reasonable. Only a fraction of that time would be devoted to actually working with the dog.

Big difference between this and a 2-3 hour session drilling heel and sit and down.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Chris, 

that is what I was thinking. The 2-3 hours is probably a lot of discussion and demonstrating. $400 does seem a little high, but like others have mentioned it's Hawaii. Although I would contact your humane society or shelter to see if they have a trainer on staff or can recommend another one.

Good Luck!
(maybe the leerburg video and a beer is a good idea!)


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha, The local Humane Soc, said try APDT.com and the search for Oahu turned up. I am calling some now and will advise what I find.


http://apdt.com/po/ts/us/results.aspx?zip=96813&dist=50&cert=0

Frank


----------



## armypilotswife (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: adasAloha, The local Humane Soc, said try APDT.com and the search for Oahu turned up. I am calling some now and will advise what I find.
> 
> 
> http://apdt.com/po/ts/us/results.aspx?zip=96813&dist=50&cert=0
> ...


Wow! Thanks so much! That is incredibly nice of you. Actually, thanks to everyone who responded. All of the information has been very helpful.


----------



## armypilotswife (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi! I just checked the website that Adas sent me and found a trainer that is certified, sounds wonderful, and is within a price range that I could afford. I am super excited!! Thanks so much to everyone. I will update on how the training goes.


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

aloha, Colleen. which one did you like? The one in Aiea? Also prices here are around $80 per lesson (includes about 15 minute free driving time to your house). Classes are about $140 for 6-7 one hour lessons. Many advertise positive only training and have very nice websites that display their sincerity.

One of the trainers I talked to said she controls Prey Drive by allowing her dog to chase prey when SHE allows it as the reward. (whoops she said she just gave away one of her secrets). Interesting. 

Frank


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Frank, this is what our trainer does on Lure Coursing nights. She encourages handlers to practice obedience in the face of this HUUUUUUGE distraction of plastic bags zipping and dogs flying and barking. Running the course truly is the ultimate reward for the prey-driven dog.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm wondering if you've hired a trainer or a behaviorist? Reason I ask is that I took mine to one a year or so ago. Cost was $200+ for a 1-2hr session which was for 2 dogs. The dogs did a lot of laying down and the behaviorist talking to me. I'm guessing a behaviorist might charge more than a trainer - but that's just a guess since I'm not either one. There was a lot of yakkety yakk going while the behaviorist asked questions and talked which didn't include any interaction w/the dogs. Yours is scheduled to be a 2-3hr session which is comparible with my cost. 

I have to agree with the others in that's way to long a *training* session for any dog. I doubt you can keep the dog's attention that long but I'm not a pro there either and I would suspect a good portion of the time will include yakk time so the trainer can get a background etc.


----------



## Jay (Mar 5, 2009)

WOW

At these prices how much would a person spend to acheive off leash (advanced) obedience?


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

I pay $1000 and that includes ten 1/2 hr. private sessions and 2 group classes a month for a year. I find that the private sessions are definitely the key. He has me work him myself twice a day, but only for 5-10 minutes at a time. Longer then that and he loses interest (Timber is 5 1/2 months). Right now we're on a 2 week break due to the little stinker being well......a stinker.







He just stopped working for me so he's getting an obedience vacation.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I had one trainer quote $80.00 bucks an hour and he trains at his place. He was not forthcoming with his training beliefs and didn't inquire too much as to what River's problems were.

The second one that I talked to was UCDavis Animal Behavior. They wanted $300.00 for the consult and some basic instructions, followed up with phone inquisitions as necessary.

The third was $150.00 and hour. It was totally worth it; he trained both me and her and instructed how to handle confrontational &/or fearful situation sith her.

These trainers are all in the San Francisco Bay area and Davis in California...


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

We had a wonderful behaviorist come today he was 155.00 for 2 hours and he gave us 15% off since we adopted him from a rescue/shelter, the follow is 85.00 which I think is for 1 hour.


----------

